# TOTB 2 - PLEASE POST HERE



## S.B. (Aug 3, 2003)

*Totb 2 -OFFICIAL TOTB2 THREAD- please post here*

A few pics..HERE...


----------



## volvo fl10 (Jun 7, 2003)

*TOTB web site*

TOO many threads going on about today,
does anyone have the official web site they can post so we can all look at the overall results please ?

congrats on the sub 10 second job ?, was it hugh or keith ?
well done whoever   :smokin: 
simon v


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

www.totb.co.uk


----------



## chris200+ (Nov 21, 2001)

*results*

just got home 11.30 pm and knocked up a copy of the actual trophy presentations from today.
same is to be sent to all reps from clubs also, to post up for websites.

our own website will be updated in the week with the basic trophy list and then the full set of results as per last year, detailing all competitors, all runs etc.

many thanks to all, and an official 9.9s 153mph 1/4m for Keiths skyline.

also the new points system for an overall winner seemed to have worked well today. rocket ronnie won overall by a solid all round performance, being 2nd overall in 1/4m drag class, 2nd overall in top speed and 7th overall in handling.

Keith Cowie could have then won it late on, after ronnie retired. keith had won 2 events for 20 points out of 20, (drag and top speed) and needed points from handling or the drag shootouts to nick it. (had finished 23rd in handling - 0points)
this left keith needing to win the drag shootout to pick up the final 3 points to win, and he was knocked out in the semi final by Simon Norris on a head to head. quite a few retirements left it at the top 4 cars as a few had byes due to drop outs.

top effort from all, and well done to Skyline GTR Register as overall Team champions.

copy of trophies/awards
(one to be added tomorrow)

Trophy Announcements Redline TOTB 2 Sunday 3rd August 2003

Class Winners
1/4m Drag
Class A front Wheel Drive
Name	Andy Nicholls MG Maestro	Time 12.48 127mph

Class B Rear Wheel Drive
Name	Duncan Couper	Dax Rush	Time 11.31 123mph

Class C 4 Wheel drive
Name	Keith Cowie R32 Skyline	Time 9.95s 153mph

Handling
Class A front Wheel Drive
Name	Andy Nicholls MG Maestro	Time 44.66s

Class B Rear Wheel Drive
Name	Nadine Geary Dodge Viper	Time 41.24s

Class C 4 Wheel drive
Name	Dave Gammon Evo 6 Time 39.61s

Top Speed

Class A front Wheel Drive
Name	Sunny Khalsa Fiesta Zetec Turbo Speed 169.7mph

Class B Rear Wheel Drive
Name	Paul Whiffin Supra Turbo	Speed 180.9mph

Class C 4 Wheel drive
Name Keith Cowie Skyline R32 GTR	Speed 194.1mph

Japanese Performance Magazine Awards

Fastest Jap Car 1/4m	Keith Cowie Skyline 9.9s 153mph

Fastest Jap Car Lap	Dave Gammon Evo 6 39.61s

Highest Jap Car Top Speed	Keith Cowie Skyline 194.1mph

Aquamist ERL Fastest 1/4m trophy 
Fwd Andy Nicholls Rwd tbc 4wd Simon Norris Evo 7


Redline TOTB 2 Top Speed Champion 
Name	Keith Cowie R32 GTR 


Redline TOTB 2 Handling Shootout Champion
Name	Jason Hulbert Evo 4 RS


Redline TOTB 2 Drag Shootout Champion
Name	Hugh Keir Skyline GTR 

Redline TOTB 2 Team Award
Winners Skyline GTR Register, runners up M.L.R, 3rd Vipers.

Redline TOTB 2 Overall Winner 2003

Name Rocket Ronnie Skyline R33 GTR 22 points out of a possible 36

***** TOTB 2 Dvd and video will be ready for Trax 2003 and will be featured on Sky Sports in October 2003****

Hope to see you again 1st weekend in August 2004!


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

*TOTB2 -OFFICIAL THREAD- please post here!*

Please post all your comments from TOTB2 here. Too many threads have been opened covering the same event and its just bloody confusing. So please try to use this thread only.

Thanks to Chris for posting the results

Congrats to all GTR participants for proving once again that you DO NOT mess with GTRs! :smokin:


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

Thank god there's an 'official' thread now!

Anyway, a big well done to everyone who took part.
Bloody good effort to the Skyline runners again and congrats to all the class/discipline winners.

Sounds like it was a painful day for breakages today too.


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: TOTB2 -OFFICIAL THREAD- please post here!*



DCD said:


> *Please post all your comments from TOTB2 here.*


No


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2003)

*Cool as fark!*

The best day out i have had in yonkers, top cars, top weather and a top 1950's Bradford Omnibus up the old charabang highway.

Bang on for the Skylines.
Bang on to everyone who ran what they bought.

Respect to the DodgeVipers, never heard anything like em before.

I loved absolutely everything except the toilets.
Rage against the Latrines.

Peace,

Glen


----------



## teknopete (Jul 31, 2003)

Congrats 2 u 2 Keith n Shug 

Bout time all that work paid off Keith. Hey u r da man m8 
So whens my pax laps at knockhill 

Pete


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Congrats to all involved - top day out.
Seemed like most of the forum was there 
Even my wife Barb enjoyed it (especially since she got to drive my car after it finished!)
Dave


----------



## Talat (Jun 29, 2001)

Congrats to Keith, Hugh and Ronnie. Sounds like it was a top day.

Talat.


----------



## madmark1 (Mar 27, 2003)

*Well done to all!!!!*

Well done to 110% Ronnie proving a true nutter spinning in the handling, but with the aggresive drive proved to be the winner, well done that man!!!!!!  

Well done to Jez proving that standard internals with a huge turbo didn't cause any problems!! 

Well done to Peter for trying so hard with his standard road tyres, and still kicked ****! So have to see you with grippy tyres as i think you would have been up the top! 

Well done to Hugh for doing well in the handling and the drag! Shame Norris stalled as it would have been dam close!!!! But a cool head and a dam fast off that line would have been hard to beat!!!:smokin: 

Shin, that car looked so sweet and was fast, was hoping to see a high top end, but the drag and the handling made up for it!  

Keith the flying R32, so fast indeed!!!!!! amazing to watch!!!:smokin: 

And to everyone else well done and a super day indeed!!!!!

Plus the Smoothster and paul for there clubbing antics and the kebab house!!! lucky, lucky boys!!!!!!!


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Congrats to Keith, Hugh and Ronnie - infact ALL Skylines that entered - Wow what a day!!!  

Big up to the GTR Register who won the Skyline Team award!!

Claire
:smokin: 

PS ever so slightly burnt, but well worth it!

PPS - Great convoy home too!!!


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Sorry I couldnt make it, I had tickets but I was just too exhausted after a very busy week last week to make the 5 hour hike up to Elvington.

Should see you all soon though.

Just wondered, how did Dirk Digglers car do and what about Jez's car?

Anthony.


----------



## wendle (Apr 4, 2002)

where do i start?

thanks to scott, emma, andy and other half, for an interesting trip up on saturday afternoon. 

Thanks to jason for supplying the bbq and food. But it has to be said that 6.00am is no time to get up 

superb job to everyone who helped out with the stand john, claire, scott and co. Excellent banner placement on the drag strip!

Much respect to everybody who competed, you all did us proud just a shame that some of the big power cars broke. Well done to andy for having a go even though his clutch was dead he still run an 11sec time i belive.

keith and hugh's cars were absolutely awesome and a job well done to all involved in creating them.

peter did so well and was so modest about the whole thing. If my facts are correct he managed an 11 something 1/4. His first run was opposite one of the vipers which he beat across the line. The second run was opposite norris so not the easiest of runs.

The trip home was good fun apart from the traffic jams road closures etc but all in all a fabulous weekend.

I've got about and hour of footage to sort through including keiths 9.9sec run.

cheers

dave


----------



## Ian SuttoN1 (Aug 14, 2001)

*Congratulations to all.*

Well done everyone, yet again superb results from the Skylines.

I have one question (and yes I have not read the points rules for TOTB), the overall winner was Ronnie again with 22 out of a max 36 points? So how far from winning was Keith then? Is there a chart with the overall points on it?

...Ian


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I've asked Chris for the figures and will post them as soon as I get them.


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Fuggles said:


> *I've asked Chris for the figures and will post them as soon as I get them. *


Im sure Ive seen a posting with all the winners and figures!


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Well done TEAM Skyline !!

Everyone keeps forgetting old Ron Kiddel and the starskymobile. He was putting in some cracking performances after a tentative start. I watched hime on the handling course and he was a demon, he even got it into 4th gear on the short straight away from the line with that sequential of his, I think he was in the top 4 for handling phenomenal !!

Hugh was having alot of problems with his tall gearbox as well, until near then end when I guess he must have thought **** it !! and started launching it off the line with loadsa revs which seemed to suit the OS box. Respect to your driveshafts matey !! And thank god you beat old Norris, so the MLR boys cant go round shouting too much !!lol I have to say I dont know what Hughs time was for that last run, but he absolutely nailed it away from the line, and I honestly dont know if Simon would have beaten him even if he hadnt stalled.

Rocket was awesome. First run of the day, did a blinding burnout, and then just buggered off down the strip so fast it was amazing. 10.[email protected] and around 190 top end.....................WOW !! That threw the gauntlet down to everyone else, who couldnt keep up for most of the day.

Keith looked to be having alot of fun trying to control rampant wheelspin or deep bogging in the drag car, until he nailed his quick time in the afternoon. I must say his car is very settled, considering the amount of stop starting, and hanging around it has to do before getting on the start line, you would expect such a vastly tuned beast to be as practical as a chocolate teapot!! well done mister !!

Andy looked sooooooo ****ed off what with the car and a couple of other problems, I didnt go and hassle him too much as he had enough on his plate already. Fair play to him trying his best to vapourise the clutch on his only run of the day, I wish that I could run 11's with a fooked clutch!!

Speaking of fooked clutch, poor old Warren managed to weld his together apparently, I know he's a cossie boy, and a geordie, but the car looked good, which is the main thing !!!!

It was great to finally meet "Uncle Peter", I was impressed at the large number, and quality, of the excuses he had already prepared at why he wasnt winning the handling contest !!!!   Very impressive nonetheless, and hopefully a good indicator of what my car will be capable of when it comes back.

Ronnies parking gimp (aka Glenda) seemed to be having a good day, soaking up the vibes from the 33 !! The emotional rollercaoster that started after Ron went out to try and match Keith time - which ended in something bad engine wise - was horrible. I kept seeing all these nice cars having problems, and it just makes you feel bad, like it was mine all over again!! Still a solid performance in all categories proved to be unbeatable again this year. 

Shins car was wicked, and managed to look moody and aggressive throughout the day, awesome car that is, and did a top job, as did all the other skylines, Mike, Lisa, Jez, Tim (awfull luck about the gearbox), Bob, and anyone I have missed.

As I understand it, points were awarded 10 down to 1 for the top 10 runners in each discipline, and then three points for winning the shootout in each discipline, and 1 point for runner up in the shooutout.

Ron got two second places and a seventh = 9+9+4 = 22
Keith got two firsts, and 23 = 10+10+0 = 20, but wouyld have got three more and been overall winner if he hadnt have paused in the shootout against Norris.

Overall I think skylines held about five places out of ten in the drag, same in the top speed, and about two or three in the handling classes. So we easily thrashed all other classes of cars for the team event and most useable supercar moral high ground !!

Im off to rub after sun in my head !!!!!!!!!

Byeeeee

J.

PS Marco, where were the much vaunted RS200 boys then??


----------



## Ian SuttoN1 (Aug 14, 2001)

Thx.

close stuff then!?!?


----------



## Jez (Oct 8, 2001)

*What a great weekend !*

Had a great time yesterday at Elvington and was really impressed with the way the event was organised.
Good facilities and the queues moved quickly no matter which lane you were in.

Congratulations to the GTROC for winning the Club title and to Keith, Ronnie, Hugh, RK Ron and all the other Skyline runners for once again putting the Skyline at the top of the pile 

The times people were running were absolutely outstanding, it was only a few months back that we were all amazed when Ronnie broke 10 seconds for the 1st time.
Now he's doing 10.4's and Keith is in the 9's  

I had a great laugh blasting up the runway and the old girl held together despite the ridiculously hot weather.
Also the handling circuit was brilliant fun, you get so much confidence to push the limit when you've only got a tiny cone or two to collect.

Spoke to loads of people from the GTROC and everyone was friendly and very helpful, our true club spirit really shone through and it was great to see  

I managed an 11.45 1/4 and I think my best top speed was 178.
Really chuffed that my car held together and the gearbox is still as slick as ever with no extra noises.
It's a testament to the RB26 and the GTR build quality as my engine and gearbox are bog standard.

Thanks to everyone who came to say hello and gave their support and especially to Kirkster for doing a top job as my support man  

Can't wait to see the full listings.

Jez


----------



## kirkster (Jun 5, 2003)

jez,

Anytime dude, was brilliant fun. Hats off to everyone that ran, esp my 200sx boys.

Brilliant day, can't wait for next year, I'll be ready......

handling course that is  

Kirky.


----------



## DAZ - GTR (Mar 27, 2003)

Great day out and saw some nice motors taking it to the extreme!

well done Keith that car is mental !
RK - ron was snapping at rockets heels aswell, all mental quick cars.

well done to all the other skylines even though some of you got some problems!

Excellent makes of cars all round but SKYLINES rule again it seems   

Jez came over to say hello but you was getting interviewed by SKY and taking that cute girl for a little drive! 
tried to find you later but couldn't see ya! chat next time, good results mate showed us Apexi turbos can do it aswell !!!

See you all next year, hopefully competing this time  
Laterz

Daz


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Fantastic results all, and 9.9???

A benchmark for UK, for sure...

Cem


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Oh and well done and congratulations.

Cem


----------



## gtirpad (Aug 15, 2002)

Great day out, I have to say a big thanks to Daz for organising the camping and it was really great to meet some new people - John & Claire, Dave W & Barb, Scott, Jason, Kerr, Conrad & Cynthia, Wendle (thanks for tea!!) Shin + those that I have met previously - you all made me and my mob feel very welcome and I enjoyed the social side of it as much as the actual day. A bit too much actually, ahem, sorry about that!! 

Look forward to seeing you all again soon.

Pad (and the other Sussex Monkeys)


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Huge congrats to all those that came away winners and a big pat on the back to all those that at least tried on the day. Sounds like it was an awesome event for the Skylines to show their stuff. Special congrats to keith for getting the 9.9s quarter - talk about putting down the gauntlet for all to see!  

Also, big Thanks to all those that posted the comprehensive summary of the day's events! 

Cya O!


----------



## paul (Oct 13, 2002)

A great day, i knew it was going to be good since i saw a bayside R34 giving it some past the petrol station on the M62 coming from Hull. 

The cars were fantastic, i particularly liked the two Prospec Skylines. I got to speak for a while with Azmil about them and considering i am only young and didnt show any real sign of buying from them he was extremely friendly. If my father or eventually i ever decide to buy a skyline they will be the ones getting our business.

I brought up my best friend a 16 year old girl as im trying to force feed her cars so she becomes interested in them  She had a great day and loved the cars. That jet car was mad, SOOOO loud.

I was a little surprised at Ronnie, because he doesnt post here and not much has been posted about him i sort of expected his car to be pretty much the same as last year, but it seemed a real improvement, and that sequential changes so quickly and smoothly  

Well done to everyone there representing all forums, im glad my two favourite came first and second in the team trophies.


----------



## Fred (Oct 11, 2001)

Excellent results for the Skylinesl.

Congratulations and well done to Hugh, Keith and Ronnie and everyone else who competed. Hugh and Keith's cars were a testament to Rod Bells dedication and exertise - first time in my life I've seen him remotely hassled .

Ron Kiddel was also fantastic to watch - brilliant on the 1/4 and even better on the handling circuit.

Well done to Peter for posting a good 1/4 mile time whilst up against Norris - must have been intimidating.

Couldn't help thinking that Hugh and Keith would have had even better times if they could have matched Ronnie's amazing launch off the line. Hugh's launches improved during the course of the day, and I think you saved your best 2 for the semi and the final - I think you would have beat Norris even if he didn't stall it, but thats something we'll never know I guess. 

Nice to finally meet some of you as well. 

Jez, I tried to catch up with you but every time I passed your car you were never around - another time.


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

*bladerider*

I`m with you on this one Bladey......where are all the mega mouths now??? Was getting sick and tired of all the bs posts from other forums about how we were going to get whupped, the old bhp arguments etc!!
All is quiet!!! 

jas


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

wendle said:


> *Thanks to jason for supplying the bbq and food. But it has to be said that 6.00am is no time to get up *


I'd just like to say that no-one really complained when I suggested we get up at this time. No one thanked me for warming up the shower......apart from the poor sod I was laughing at. 

Dave,
Your a bit of a star yourself, thanks for the coffee and cooking


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

excellent day
nice to meet peter e 

rs bob......we cant hear ya  

god that blue viper was sooooo loud

thought there were some lovely skylines in the car park.

lee


----------



## RonS (Dec 14, 2001)

Well what can add.... fabulous weekend

So many things went on, so no way to mention all, but a few highlights

Peter - for letting me tag along with him, most impressed with your sub 12s on the strip and scaring Simon Norris into a 'fluff' off the line ... and no mean top speed too 
Rod Bell - for putting up with me Friday and Saturday, great result for you and the team well done and your face after the finals I take it you were happy chappie , looked like you needed that *** I gave you too
Keith, Hugh & Charlie - good to be around you guys over the weekend great effort and top results well done... and Hugh that must have been some steep learning curve from your first runs to your winning run
John & Claire - tireless work for the club all weekend
Dave (Wendle) - Top BBQ man Sat and Sunday, cheers Jason for the grub and StuMc for the beer
Pad - Your face Sunday morning... no idea what plant you had landed on
Ron Kiddell - huge effort and most spectacular launches
Rocket Ronnie - 'Mr commitment' awesome first run big well done retaining the title and a well done to Abbey for getting you car prepared plus getting Lisa's car sorted too
Andy - Had a good run despite probs, never one to shirk a challenge and entertain us all

.... and countless other highlights 


RonS


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

JasonO said:


> *warming up the shower......apart from the poor sod I was laughing at.
> *


That will have been me then - it was absolutely freezing !! The heaters didn't come on until MUCH later.

First of all i have to thank Fuggles and Booty for allowing Paula and I to borrow the GTROC Gazebo and turn it into a tent !!! Clever me left the poles and pegs behind and having taken nigh-on eight hours to get there, there was no way i was going back for them. I cannot thank them enough for lending me the Gazebo enabling Paula and I to stay on site !

The day itself - amazing. Ronnie shocked everyone around us when he put the line-lock on and spun the back wheels up !! Everyone was like "hang on, they're meant to be 4-wheel drive". Then he goes and puts in a blistering run on the very first run of the day....good on ya Ronnie !!!

Far too much to list / talk about, but what an impressive performance by EVERY Skyline on the day .... i was proud to be associated with you all.

Well done to everyone who competed....a top set of results.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

*What an Awsome day!!*

That was on of the best car events I have been to for years! :smokin: 

Well done to everyone, you all know who you are! 

So for the second year, we retain our crown!    

I went home really proud of the club, and what the GT-R's had achieved.

So, still high on the buzz of the event I look forward to 
seeing you all at the GTROC Members BBQ.

ps. Those of you who filmed ToTB and can create 
.mpg files or DVD's, PLEASE Bring them to the BBQ
for the big screen.


----------



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

I echo what's already been posted - what a fantastic day - a huge well done to everyone involved. 

I really felt for Ronnie when Louise Brady wanted an interview, she wasn't aware what had happened to his car though. You could see he was gutted. Made it a real pleasure to see him pick up the title with a big smile. Well done.

That jet car!! It was soo loud I couldn't even SEE!  
Thanks also to my camcorder battery for going flat JUST as Andy was about to launch it.  

GTR Rules!


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

> PPS - Great convoy home too!!!



Just a shame we had to go so slowly 

Who was in the black 33 who was filming on the M1? Any decent footage?


----------



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

*Convoys...*

Who were the guys in the dark R33 GTR and the champion blue R33 GTR who I tagged along with until the A1? Yep, I was in the white GTSt tailgating that caravan!  

Fantastic looking cars was so cool to follow you - watching peoples reactions as you passed them


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

> Who were the guys in the dark R33 GTR and the champion blue R33 GTR who I tagged along with until the A1



Not sure, but I know Mark and Dan from Abbey Motorsport left in a dark blue R33 GTR and Tony (also from Abbey) was in a bright blue one, think they used the A1


----------



## paul (Oct 13, 2002)

my pictures from TOTBII


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

First things first.

Skylines... :smokin: 

To all, and it really would be churlish to pick any one in particular, congratulations.


Cool.


----------



## paul (Oct 13, 2002)

might be helpful if i remembered to post the link  

Here ya go...


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

Those pics make me jealous


----------



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

knight said:


> *Not sure, but I know Mark and Dan from Abbey Motorsport left in a dark blue R33 GTR and Tony (also from Abbey) was in a bright blue one, think they used the A1 *


Thanks Knight. Yes, I remember a guy in the dark blue GTR in an Abbey shirt working on Ronnie's car. Sorry I don't know who is who though!


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Convoys...*



Moschops said:


> *Who were the guys in the dark R33 GTR and the champion blue R33 GTR who I tagged along with until the A1? Yep, I was in the white GTSt tailgating that caravan!
> 
> Fantastic looking cars was so cool to follow you - watching peoples reactions as you passed them  *


That was us  Myself and Mark were in the Deep Marine Blue '33 with Nismo wheels, Tony was in the Le Mans edition on Volks, just in front of us 

Mark said it was you 

Dan


----------



## paul (Oct 13, 2002)

LSR said:


> *Those pics make me jealous  *


did you not go up?


----------



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

Cheers Dan, I'd have said hello but you all looked rather busy!


----------



## wendle (Apr 4, 2002)

knight said:


> *Just a shame we had to go so slowly
> 
> Who was in the black 33 who was filming on the M1? Any decent footage? *



That was me.

not sure what we got on film yet, will let you know when i have had a look.

your car sounded lovely coming past so hopefully that will come out on the tape.

cheers

dave


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: Re: Convoys...*



dan0h said:


> *That was us  Myself and Mark were in the Deep Marine Blue '33 with Nismo wheels, Tony was in the Le Mans edition on Volks, just in front of us
> 
> Mark said it was you
> 
> Dan *


YES !!

It WAS you !!

And a right pair of hooligans you were too !!!

Did mark beat those bikes, or didnt he get a chance to open her right up??

PS, What happened after you filled up with fuel, we filled up, I went tankin down the A1 and Pete, said "Oh bugger they're still filling up", I said they'll catch up, and then we never saw you again   

Surprisingly quick these Mondeos you know   

J.................:smokin:


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

> did you not go up?


No   Reasoning:

-Distance - I live in London
-Costs to get there - petrol, acommodation (another problem in itself)
-I don't own a car, which is a blow (will take test soon)
-My family aren't exactly interested in fast cars - well my dad "kinda" is (well he knows what a GT-R, Supra, Evo and Impreza is)
-Commitments @ home - my coursework (yes, I still have to do it over the holidays), building work and housework

But I'll get the DVD, read all the sites, and buy all the mags that the event is/was featured in!


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Superb weekend, great to meet so many familiar faces again and some new faces to names (Jason, Lee, Duncan, Sweeps, etc.).

Bad bits: 

Enormous sympathy for those who had problems with their cars particularly Richard and Andy. After creating a monster car himself, Richard would have featured in the 1/4 finals only to suffer problems, I can only begin to imagine how disappointed you felt Richard and I hope you get her sorted soon. Ditto Andy.

Far too bloody hot. Managed 176mph although I'm sure it could have been more given better conditions. The only respite came near lunchtime (from memory) when I experienced a 'Bladey eclipse' which cooled me and the whole car for 10 minutes.... 

Failing to do better on the handling circuit, no excuses, well apart from... 

Lack of feedback for times, etc.

Good bits:

Beating Simon Norris over the 1/4 (he had car problems). 

Doing my first ever 1/4 and breaking 12 seconds.

Driving the 300 miles home with the nothing broken....

Seeing the Scottish 'lads' do so well particularly Keith, I know they're Scottish  but you've got to credit them with 110% dedication, magic stuff.

Seeing Rod's reaction when Hugh won the head to head shootout. The man is a Trojan and a genius, he thoroughly deserves every bit of praise he gets on here.

I've never seen Simon Norris or his car before but the man deserves a medal for his enthusiasm and dedication. To get his car back and so competitive after his recent problems is nothing short of a miracle.

Ronnie's face when he picked up the TOTB Champion cup, totally and thorougly deserved.

There are lots, lots more....

Roll on next year. 

Peter.


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

*IT ALL CAME GOOD IN THE END*

I bought this car many months ago,about 12 weeks ago we went to Crail to see how the car would run.
on the very first attempt the 4th gear broke,it took me until 2 weeks ago to get another gearbox from Japan and with out my good friend Adel,I would not have been running at TOTB.
Rod Bell fitted the new gearbox 2 weekends ago,I then i had to get it through a MOT so that I could get it registered for the road
I only got the paperwork back last Tuesday.
the first 1/4 time that I done on Sunday was the first time that I had completed a full 1/4 mile run,you will never know how good it felt to get it into 4th gear and cross the finish line.  
this car is not easy to get it off the line but with practise I will master it
the car will go faster yet once I get the starts right plus I was using the clutch when changing gear 
to drive this car right you don't need to clutch it will change just as fast as a sequential box.

It was a good weekend glad to put faces to names at last,very happy that Hugh won the 1/4 mile shootout
and that Ronnie picked up the outright champion trophie.

Keith :smokin:


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

wendle said:


> *That was me.
> 
> not sure what we got on film yet, will let you know when i have had a look.
> 
> ...


Looking forward to seeing the footage Dave - I hope you got my best side   I had a lot of fun convoying back south. 

Remember when I was in the middle lane you were in the inside lane and Knight was in the outside lane - both of you took off and left me there....Mmm me thinks I need a turbo   

Claire


----------



## ZXSpectrum (Feb 27, 2002)

WOW... it looks like even the yanks liked the cars... the must have some filter thingy that adds big NOS stickers and a tonne of neon...


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

> Remember when I was in the middle lane you were in the inside lane and Knight was in the outside lane



A Skyline rolling roadblock on the M1


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: IT ALL CAME GOOD IN THE END*



keith said:


> *Rod Bell fitted the new gearbox 2 weekends ago *


I wish you would stop coming over on my days off, I only come in on a weekend to work on my own car, and always end up tinkering with bloody datsuns. I can't remember having a weekend off!


----------



## ish (Dec 17, 2001)

just added my pics from Ten Of The Best 2003 in the photos section of www.drivetoish.co.uk :smokin:


----------



## Thorin (Nov 18, 2002)

Finally got my photo's up online! Resized em to 800x600 and they still take up just about all my webspace on that account. PM me if you want the originals of any of them. 

...and no I couldn't be ****d to blur out all the number plates! (PM me if thats an issue for you)


Part 1
Part 2


----------



## Thorin (Nov 18, 2002)

Well ok both of those links were to part one, but the link to part two is at the top of that page anyway.  

BTW I was trying to figure out who this TV star in the making was (which is why I took a photo)

Tigger?


----------



## ZXSpectrum (Feb 27, 2002)

Something that i was peeved off about at the whole event was WHERE WERE THE TIMES POSTED??? All we kept hearing all day was he has done this or he has done that... Would it have killed ya to get a couple of those bints to post scores throughout the day? Simple top 10 times would have been fine and simple...


----------



## Thorin (Nov 18, 2002)

ZXSpectrum said:


> *Something that i was peeved off about at the whole event was WHERE WERE THE TIMES POSTED??? All we kept hearing all day was he has done this or he has done that... Would it have killed ya to get a couple of those bints to post scores throughout the day? Simple top 10 times would have been fine and simple...  *


Did you try looking at the board where you picked your times up from?


----------



## ZXSpectrum (Feb 27, 2002)

Hey i wasnt running... And at an event like that everyone wants to know... So 100 or so ppl crouding round a small whiteboard is a bit pointless and quite frankly pathetic... Why not have a huge scoreboard on that redline wagon?... Wouldnt take much to get something like that sorted!


----------



## ZXSpectrum (Feb 27, 2002)

Cool... that was so good i said it twice...


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

oooooooooh that was me being interviewed!!


----------



## ZXSpectrum (Feb 27, 2002)

I noticed that... Are ya going to be on the DVD Then tiggs?

That lady was also very nice...


----------



## rallymad_nad (Feb 16, 2002)

Drove up with Daz and Pad and met up with Dave W, Conrad and and a few others, incl a Viper that just couldnt have the old Nova 

Had a good time and met a load of people I never had before, Pete, Dave W, Pads mates, Conrad, Jason with the BBQ food ( I think) and a few others who i didnt get their names lol. Saw Tigger who was busy washing her car in the morning and luckily refused to give a mate and water which he wanted to get us with, thanks Lisa LOL. Saw Shin, very nice car again BTW.

Spent most my time on the BBQ's at the campsite, think Ron? wanted to take me home LOL, or said I should come cook at the next one  

Pete spent most the time walking round with a Stella in his hand stealing as much food as possible. Pad I think had a bit too much, most of it came up Sun morning LOL.

Woke up at 6.30 and was back on the BBQ again cooking breakfast and drinking what I could find. Great day at Elvington, saw Nick and PMJ in the queue, never to be seen again after that......

Had a great day, got lots of footage and went on a people tour with Lex who seemed to know everyone. Left at 4pm in the end as we had a long drive ahead which wasnt without its little challenges   

L8r

Nad


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

no idea mate, would like to think so, but you just dont know do you...


----------



## Thorin (Nov 18, 2002)

tigger said:


> *oooooooooh that was me being interviewed!! *


Ah ha! I thought so 

Conclusive proof that not all Skyline owners are ugly gits!


----------



## sweeps (Sep 14, 2002)

Well i enjoyed every minute of it, nice to meet some familiar faces and some new ones, Bladerider, Richard to mention a few, gutted for peeps whose cars broke.

Thorin, at least i know who to look for next time. 

Broke my own personal best with a 12.28 1/4, and put a smile on a few faces on the handling track, including my own.

Lovely to see such a fantastic variety of cars, what ever they were.

Don't yer just love fast cars..........  

Met a lovely bloke on my run back down from the flying finish, there he was sat in a Gartrax MKIII escort, i bothered to stop and have a quick natter with him, then he came and joined me for a chat in the pits, just how it should be.

Also gave Belguim6 (off this board) a lift back down from the flying finish after he flagged me down, put a smile on his face..

Don't yer just love fast cars..........


----------



## sweeps (Sep 14, 2002)

I knew there was something else......

A MASSIVE thank you to Chris Mann and all the people involved in organising such an event, without them none of us would be there.

Thank you.......


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*And*

a big well done to you sweeps :smokin: 

Glen


----------



## MONKEYmark (Apr 17, 2003)

well done sweeps, coming after your times  got a new mod just needs fitting.

does anyone know if there has been a full list of all cars times?

was a good day out but was a bit dissapointed after all the hype. seemd a bit disorganised. room for improvement.

and whats that all about a gold supra with single turbo paid to race and just parked up advertizing there company. maybe if everybody did the same next year no cars will get broken


----------



## Belgium6 (Aug 6, 2002)

5min action video, enjoy....

http://www.castorteam.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=2967

mike


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Mark,

PLEASE dont go there, Alex has stirred up enough trouble about this. He is sadly misinformed - certainly on this occasion, I can assure you - we dont need this thread getting sidetracked as well.

PM me if you need to.

James.


----------



## alex h (Mar 11, 2002)

LOL


----------

